# Hobby-Sports.com New Indoor Schedule 2006



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

FastTrak Indoor Carpet Track (80 x 40 feet)

If you plan on using tire traction compound, please only use either Niftech or Jack The Gripper.

To protect the carpet, all off-road cars must use street or foam type tires and protective covering on the bottom of the chassis.

Race Fees Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

1st class $15.00
2nd class or family member $9.00

Kids 10 years old and younger race for free.

Money back guarantee: If you don't start 1/2 of your races,

we will refund 100% of your race fee.

Trophy and Point Series Races will be staggered starts (IFMAR) All other races will be heads up starts.

Race Classes & Times

Must have 4 cars to make a class.

Saturday

Oval 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and a main, four minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round.
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am

Point Series Race 3rd Saturday Each Month

Sunday

Road Course 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main,
1/12 eight minute, 1/10 & 1/18 five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round. 
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am

Point Series Race 1st Sunday Each Month




Carpet Cars

Practice Fees & Times

(Starting in November)

$10.00 per day, Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

Kids 10 years old and younger practice for free.

Monday: (Road Course Practice) 10:00 - 6:45

Tuesday: (Road Course Practice) 10:00 - 6:45

Wednesday: (Road Course Practice) 10:00 - 8:45 (Until February)

Thursday: (Oval Practice) 10:00 - 6:45

Friday: (Oval Practice) 10:00 - 6:45


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wanted to thank everybody for coming out to the third road course points series race sunday. Race results are on the web site.


----------

